# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ایا با هوش پایین  هم میشه در کنکور  در دانشگاه دولتی قبول شد

## zamina

دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار    حالا سوالم اینه چجوری بچه ها  سر کلاس درس رو یاد میگیرند و نیز ایا هوش ارثی است یعنی باید پدر و مادر شخص باید استاد دانشگاه باشند تا بچه همه چیز رو متوجه بشه دوستان لطفا هوش را با حافظه اشتباه نگیریم حافظه را میشه قوی اش کرد اما هوش رو  نمیدونم ایا مویز بخورم و یا ورزش کنم دردی دوا میشه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## arweenn

رخش جان.شما تا حالا تست هوش دادی عزیزم؟چند بود نمرت؟

----------


## 76farshad

فقط تصور میکنی هوشت پایینه، بقیه بچه ها هم سرکلاس چیزی نمیفهمن ولی نمیپرسن ک مسخره نشن، اگه فارغ نیستی قبل از کلاس پیشخوانی کن درسو خیلی کمکت میکنه

----------


## hopluk

> دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار


نه عزیزم هوشت پایین نیست . اشتباه فکر می کنی.

----------


## Bimehr

> دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار    حالا سوالم اینه چجوری بچه ها  سر کلاس درس رو یاد میگیرند و نیز ایا هوش ارثی است یعنی باید پدر و مادر شخص باید استاد دانشگاه باشند تا بچه همه چیز رو متوجه بشه دوستان لطفا هوش را با حافظه اشتباه نگیریم حافظه را میشه قوی اش کرد اما هوش رو  نمیدونم ایا مویز بخورم و یا ورزش کنم دردی دوا میشه


بله که میشه.این همه  از دانشمند ها و مخترع ها هوش زیادی نداشتن ولی با تلاش و پشتکار به هدفشون رسیدن.شمام اگه هدف داشته باشین و تلاش کنید به هدفتون میرسید.
بر عکس اینایی که با هوشن یه جور اعتماد به نفس کاذب دارن.و تلاش کمی میکنن و فک میکنن چون باهوشن همه چی تمومه ولی اینطور نیست و خیلی از بچه های با هوش پایین تر از این ها پیشی میگیرن پون اون اعتماد به نفس کاذب رو ندارن و بیشتر تلاش میکنن.

----------


## shams12

خیلی سخته که تو این سن هوشتون بره بالا _ولی شدنیه-------_مویز خوبه ولی مواظب باشید دیابت نگیرید و این ک ورزش هوازی (حالا اگه هوا آلودس با ماسک) واسه رشد مغز عالیه-----محققا میگن شما تا n سالگی هم میتونید سلول ها ی جید مغزی داشته باشید----در وقت استراحت   (مثلا صبح زود یا شب قبل از خواب) معما ها ی ریاضی حل کنید (اکثرا هندسش خوب چون سواد زیادی نمیخواد و بیشترش ابتکاریه) ---معما ی هوشی خوبه-----تست هوش همه چیز رو نمیگه-----------فقط تمرین practice makes perfect  اینا شعار نیس واقعیه-------اینایی م که نمیپرسن اصلا درس براشون مهم نیس---تو کلاس ما به جرءت میگم 9 درصد سر کلاس به زور میفمیدن------(*اونا که نمیان به شما بگن چن دور با چن تا کتاب تستا رو دوره کردن    ظاهر زندگی دیگران رو با باطن زندگی خوتون مقایسه نکنید-----(این برداشت که شما از خودت داری که بر اساس واقعیت نیس بهت القا شد!)*

----------


## Bimehr

> دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار    حالا سوالم اینه چجوری بچه ها  سر کلاس درس رو یاد میگیرند و نیز ایا هوش ارثی است یعنی باید پدر و مادر شخص باید استاد دانشگاه باشند تا بچه همه چیز رو متوجه بشه دوستان لطفا هوش را با حافظه اشتباه نگیریم حافظه را میشه قوی اش کرد اما هوش رو  نمیدونم ایا مویز بخورم و یا ورزش کنم دردی دوا میشه


اصلا به خودت تلقین نکن که من هوشم کمه و نمیتونم که اثرات خیلی مخربی داره.اصلا کی میگه شما هوشت کمه خیلیا این جوری ان تازه سوال پرسیدن شما سر کلاس یه مزیته.تازه اگر هم هوش کسی پایین باشه با داشتن هدف و تلاش زیاد همه چی دست یافتنی میشه.
این فایل صوتی رو هم گوش کنید خالی از لطف نیس.
FileFactory
نمیدونستم چجوری باید اینجا اپلودش کنم.

----------


## marzie_

یعنی کسی هست که درسا رو کامل از معلم بفهمه؟ :Yahoo (114):  تنها نیستی . منم هیچ وقت سرکلاس خوب نمیفهمیدم خودم باید میخوندم ربطی هم به هوش نداره این قضیه

----------


## Amin6

قبولى دانشگاه دولتى به هوش نيست
به تلاش و پشتكاره!

----------


## eli_j_p

کنکور یعنی تلاش و اعتماد به نفس و ارامش

----------


## SinaAhmadi

قبول شدن که صددرصد میشه...
ولی یه نکته خیلی مهم تر اینه که شما هوشت پایین نیست...
هوش تعریف گسترده ای داره و ما نمیتونیم بگیم باهوشیم یا بیهوش ! اینکه مثلن شما یه مطلب رو دیرتر میفهمی دلیل بر کند بودن ذهن شما نیست..بلکه یادگیری شماست که سرعت کمی داره !
خب دیگه خودتون بارها داستانش رو فهمیدین اساطیری مثل انیشتین و ادیسون رو همه خیال میکردن خنگن ولی اینطور نبود ! این از این 
در مورد هوش هم بخش زیادیش تو وجود شماست و یه جوری ذاتیه ولی با برخی تمرین ها مثل ریاضی و تمرین های فکری و مطالعه و ... میتونین تا حدودی باعث پیشرفت قدرت ذهنتون بشین
بازم میگم هوش تعریف گسترده ای داره و ممکنه  هوش یادگیری یه جز کوچیکی ازش باشه و اگه شما دیرتر یه چیزی رو یاد میگیرین به این معنی نیست که کلن هوش ندارین!
ممکنه هوش ادبی شما در حد فوق العاده باشه 
یا شاید هوش ریاضیتون ...یا هر چیز دیگه 
نکته اخر هم اینه که من پست های متعددی از شما دیدم که هی میگین من خوب نیستم خنگم ضعیفم فلانم !! و این به شدت منو ناراحت میکنه !
بزرگترین مشکل شما به نظرم نه هوش نه اراده نه هیچ چیز دیگه است مشکل شما اعتماد به نفس شماست 
به نظرم روی اعتماد به نفستون کار کنید تا ارزش خودتون رو بدونید و متوجه بشین که شما چه ویژگی هایی با ارزشی دارین که مختص به خود شماست 
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## Ebrahim999

اقاي براتي تو كامتي گفته بود هوش مهمتر از تلاشه

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> اقاي براتي تو كامتي گفته بود هوش مهمتر از تلاشه


اقای براتی گفتن که گفتن ...مگه براتی پیامبر مرسله ؟
اقای براتی خیلی چیزای دیگه هم گفتن  و ماهم توی تلویزیون دیدیم !!
اگه این گفته براتی باشه یقین پیدا میکنم که طرف صرفن یه ماشین تست زنی  بوده و عملن اطلاعات عمومیش در حد کرفسه !

----------


## Alegzander

> اقاي براتي تو كامتي گفته بود هوش مهمتر از تلاشه


نگفته بود که هوش مهمتر از تلاشه بلکه گفته بود به نظرش ممکن نیست کسی رتبه زیره 10 بیاره و باهوش نباشه.
از طرفی واضحه که نباید خیلی به حرف های ایشون توجه کرد!!

نظر شخصیم اینه که هیچکس توی این دنیا کم هوش نیست.یا اگه کسانی تحت عنوان کم هوش وجود دارن،کمتر از 00.01 درصد هستن.
یه عصب شناسی میگه 34 تا هوش داریم و همه افراد حداقل تو 5 تا نابغه هستن.یه مطلب دیگه ای میخوندم میگفت 7 یا 8 زمینه داریم که افراد میتونن توش باهوش باشن.یعنی مثلا یکی میتونه خیلی تند حرف بزنه و این یه نوع هوشه چون سیستم عصبیش خیلی توی این زمینه پیشرفته و پیچیده شده.یکی دیگه توانایی تعامل اجتماعی خیلی خوبی داره و تو این زمینه باهوشه.یکی دیگه ریاضی و محاسبات خوبی داره و تو این زمینه باهوشه.و...
خودمو مثال میزنم...من آدمی هستم که توی فهمیدن حرف های بقیه کمی مشکل دارم.یعنی چند بار ازشون سوال میپرسم تا "منظورشون" رو بفهمم.البته کمی بهتر شدم.سره همین گاهی طرف مقابل جوری با من برخورد میکنه انگار من خنگم.ولی در عوض من تو محاسبات ریاضی فوق العاده باهوشم و توی "پیدا کردنه راه حل" هم کارم خیلی خوبه و کلا ذهن "تحلیل کننده" ی قوی ای دارم.
حرفم اینه ممکنه ما تویه یه زمینه هایی کم هوش باشیم ولی تو زمینه های دیگه ای هوش درخشان و برجسته ای داشته باشیم.پس تا یکی بهتون میگه خنگ یا جوری باهاتون برخورد میکنن که انگار خنگ هستید،براتون مهم نباشه،مثه من.و ایمان داشته باشید که باهوش هستید چون همین اعتقاد به باهوش بودن،باعث میشه واقعا چند درجه بهتر بشید از نظر هوشی!اعتماد به نفس خیلی مهمه!حتی شده الکی به خودتون بگید "من باهوشم".چند بار تکرار کنید.عادت کنید که گاهی اگه یکی بهتون گفت باهوش نیستید،محکم بگید "من باهوشم"

موفق باشید

----------


## MasterAGK

چیزی به نام هوش پایین وجود نداره 

مگه اینکه خودت باور کنی هوشت پایینه!
با تمرین و تکرار سخت ترین مسائل هم حل میشن.
به نظرم اکثر افراد به اندازه ای هوش دارنکه دانشگاه سراسری قبول شن.

----------


## Ebrahim999

> نگفته بود که هوش مهمتر از تلاشه بلکه گفته بود به نظرش ممکن نیست کسی رتبه زیره 10 بیاره و باهوش نباشه.
> از طرفی واضحه که نباید خیلی به حرف های ایشون توجه کرد!!
> 
> نظر شخصیم اینه که هیچکس توی این دنیا کم هوش نیست.یا اگه کسانی تحت عنوان کم هوش وجود دارن،کمتر از 00.01 درصد هستن.
> یه عصب شناسی میگه 34 تا هوش داریم و همه افراد حداقل تو 5 تا نابغه هستن.یه مطلب دیگه ای میخوندم میگفت 7 یا 8 زمینه داریم که افراد میتونن توش باهوش باشن.یعنی مثلا یکی میتونه خیلی تند حرف بزنه و این یه نوع هوشه چون سیستم عصبیش خیلی توی این زمینه پیشرفته و پیچیده شده.یکی دیگه توانایی تعامل اجتماعی خیلی خوبی داره و تو این زمینه باهوشه.یکی دیگه ریاضی و محاسبات خوبی داره و تو این زمینه باهوشه.و...
> خودمو مثال میزنم...من آدمی هستم که توی فهمیدن حرف های بقیه کمی مشکل دارم.یعنی چند بار ازشون سوال میپرسم تا "منظورشون" رو بفهمم.البته کمی بهتر شدم.سره همین گاهی طرف مقابل جوری با من برخورد میکنه انگار من خنگم.ولی در عوض من تو محاسبات ریاضی فوق العاده باهوشم و توی "پیدا کردنه راه حل" هم کارم خیلی خوبه و کلا ذهن "تحلیل کننده" ی قوی ای دارم.
> حرفم اینه ممکنه ما تویه یه زمینه هایی کم هوش باشیم ولی تو زمینه های دیگه ای هوش درخشان و برجسته ای داشته باشیم.پس تا یکی بهتون میگه خنگ یا جوری باهاتون برخورد میکنن که انگار خنگ هستید،براتون مهم نباشه،مثه من.و ایمان داشته باشید که باهوش هستید چون همین اعتقاد به باهوش بودن،باعث میشه واقعا چند درجه بهتر بشید از نظر هوشی!اعتماد به نفس خیلی مهمه!حتی شده الکی به خودتون بگید "من باهوشم".چند بار تکرار کنید.عادت کنید که گاهی اگه یکی بهتون گفت باهوش نیستید،محکم بگید "من باهوشم"
> 
> موفق باشید


من با حرف براتي موافق نيستم
فقط جالب بود برام رتبه ١ كشوري تو كامنت كانون همچنين حرفي زده بود
دقيق تر گفته بود واسه من هوش مهمتره

----------


## divarsabz

این حرفی که میگم رو معلم زیستم که بهترینه تبریزه گفته
کسی که تونسته ابتدایی رو تموم کنه بره راهنمایی رو هم تموم کنه و بالاخره دیپلم بگیره میتونه به هر رتبه خوبی برسه البته با تلاش

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*هوش برای رتبه های تک رقمی و تا حدودی دو رقمی نقش تعیین کننده و غیر قابل انکاری داره
اما صرفا برای قبولی در دانشگاه های دولتی نقش چندانی نداره
*

----------


## Ebrahim999

> *هوش برای رتبه های تک رقمی و تا حدودی دو رقمی نقش تعیین کننده و غیر قابل انکاری داره
> اما صرفا برای قبولی در دانشگاه های دولتی نقش چندانی نداره
> *


راستي شما رتبه تجربيت چند شد

----------


## ali13791379

> دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار    حالا سوالم اینه چجوری بچه ها  سر کلاس درس رو یاد میگیرند و نیز ایا هوش ارثی است یعنی باید پدر و مادر شخص باید استاد دانشگاه باشند تا بچه همه چیز رو متوجه بشه دوستان لطفا هوش را با حافظه اشتباه نگیریم حافظه را میشه قوی اش کرد اما هوش رو  نمیدونم ایا مویز بخورم و یا ورزش کنم دردی دوا میشه



یادش به خیر ما هم یه هم کلاسی داشتیم دقیقا عین تو بود همش سوال میپرسید نمی فهمید معلما هم هر بار سر کلاس آبروشو میبردن 

یه معلم هندسه ای داشتیم خیلی بی تربیت بود (چند تا فحش جدید ازش یاد گرفتم)یه بار داشت اصل تشابه رو درس میداد 1ساعت تموم درس داد هیچ کس سوال نپرسید بعد گفت بچه های عزیزم هرکی سوال داره بپرسه خوشحال میشم جواب بدم 

آقا یه دفعه همین رفیقم سوالی پرسید 
سکوتی حکم فرما شد یه دفعه معلم داد زد مرتیکه بی خانواده پف*ز ***** اح*ق غلط میکنی سوال بپرسی :Y (424): 
جون شما تا یه ماه فقط سر اون کلاس به این موضوع میخندیدیم  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

آخر سر بیچاره رفت رشته ریاضی و دیگه هیچ کس ازش خبری پیدا نکرد  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

خلاصه خنگ نبود ولی دیر مطالبو میگرفت :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## AY$AN

اولا به خودت تلقین نکن، به هیچ وجه نگو که کم هوشم
دوما اینکه کنکور فقط تلاش و پشتکار زیاد، خیلی زیاد!

----------


## reza2018

کسی که کم هوش باشه صد درصد نمی تونه تا چهارم دبیرستان بالا بیاد وکنکوری بشه!اگه کسی تا چهارم دبیرستان بالا اومده پس به اندازه کافی باهوش هست

----------


## seven

> دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار    حالا سوالم اینه چجوری بچه ها  سر کلاس درس رو یاد میگیرند و نیز ایا هوش ارثی است یعنی باید پدر و مادر شخص باید استاد دانشگاه باشند تا بچه همه چیز رو متوجه بشه دوستان لطفا هوش را با حافظه اشتباه نگیریم حافظه را میشه قوی اش کرد اما هوش رو  نمیدونم ایا مویز بخورم و یا ورزش کنم دردی دوا میشه


همه آدما حداقل هوش لازم واسه موفقیت تو هررر کاری رو دارن با قاطعیت میگم!!!ولی چیزی ک باعث موفقیت میشه تلاش و پشتکاره نمیگم میزان هوش فردی بی تاثیره ولی  رسیدن به همون هدفه واسه جفتشون امکان پذیره با این تفاوت ک یکیشون باید بیشتر تلاش کنه(هردوشون بایید تلاش کنن.)
تلاش غبله داره بر هوش!!!

----------


## Django

> منم مثل شمام یا شاید هم بدتر از شمام 
> هیچ وقت نتونستم دوچرخه و اسکیت یاد بگیرم به خاطر همین توسط بچه ها  زیاد مسخره میشدم  تو ده سالگی  مسخرم میکردن و می گفتن مثل بچه هایی حرف میزنم که تازه شروع کردن به حرف زدن . 
>  تا جایی که یادم میاد اغلب نمیتونستم سر کلاس درس یاد بگیرم حتی با پیش خوانی .چند دقیقه ی اول یه چیزایی متوجه میشدم اما بعد  گیج میشدم واصلا نمیفهمیدم چی دارن میگن مثل این بود که توپایی رو سمتم پرت میکنن و من نمیتونستم بگیرمشون یه مدتی سعی کردم هرطور شده تو کلاس درسا رو یاد بگیرم اما  اعصابم خرد میشد و درنهایت بیخیال میشدم حتی جزوه ی درست حسابی هم نمینوشتم و  میومدم تو خونه با کتابای کمک آموزشی یاد میگرفتم   
> سوم ابتدایی بودم که همه ی دانش آموزا سر کلاس جدول ضرب رو یاد می گرفتن و بعدش امتحان میدادم  اما من انگار تو رویا بودم زمانی متوجه میشدم  بچه ها جدول ضربو حفظ کردن و امتحان هم دادن  که معلم ازم برگه ای رو که توش باید جواب مینوشتم رو میخواست  اون موقع بود که میزدم زیر گریه  چون اصلا برگه ای در کار نبود همیشه وسایلمو گم می کردم یعنی سالی نبو که من جامدادی ، دفتر یا کتابمو گم نکنم   
>  تا پیش دانشگاهی اغلب نمیدونستم که امتحان  دارم یا باید تکلیفمو بنویسم  تو زنگ تفریح  درسمو  میخوندم و امتحان میدادم تو پیش دانشگاهی دیگه  مثل قبل مدرسه نمیرفتیم   اغلب کلاسا لغو میشدن   منم ازشون خبر نداشتم و مثل خنگولا پامیشدم میرفتم مدرسه 
> امسال سومین کنکورم بود و بازم خرابش کردم 
>  در ضمن تو پیدا کردن دوست هم خنگم و در حال حاظر هیچ دوستی ندارم  
> درسته اغلب احساس خنگ بودن می کنم و خیلی از کارایی که بقیه به راحتی انجام میدن  رو  نمیتونم انجام بدم  (مثل رانندگی ، دوچرخه سواری و...)اما کارایی رو بلدم که بقیه معمولا به سختی انجامشون میدن  یا باید زحمت زیادی بکشن تا یاد بگیرنشون ( مثل برنامه نویسی یا  کارایی که نیاز به خلاقیت داره  )  
> برا همین نمیتونم  با اطمینان بگم باهوشم یا نه 
> ...



جالب بود.
منم همیشه مشکل پیدا کردن دوست رو دارم و دوست درست و حسابی ندارم!
تو دو چرخه سواری همیشه آرزوم بود بدون دست برونم مثل خیلیا! هیچوقت نتونستم. 
با اینکه به هنر علاقه زیادی دارم ولی تو خط و نقاشی اصن موفق نبودم.
یا مثلا بند کفشم رو هنوز هم که 28 سالمه نمیتونم مثل بقیه ببندم! 
با همه این اوصاف فکر میکنم باهوشم! چون هوش اینا بیشتر یه تلقینه...
همه چی به تلاش بستگی داره..
جواد نکونام که یه دوره کاپیتان تیم ملی فوتبال ایران بود , تو دوره راهنمایی دبیرستان اصن تو فوتبال راهش نمیدادن!
از این مثال ها زیاده...
این تاپیک رو چند بار دیدم و هی خواستم حرفی بزنم..
اما چون نمیتونستم ثابت کنم این رو که, واقعا هوش بی تاثیره در خیلی از موفقیت ها , چیزی نگفتم.

----------


## amirkhan11

موفقیت= تلاش+شانس

----------


## ahmadghavvam

اتفاقا
موفقیت:تلاش تلاش استعداد


> موفقیت= تلاش+شانس


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## رهی

> دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار    حالا سوالم اینه چجوری بچه ها  سر کلاس درس رو یاد میگیرند و نیز ایا هوش ارثی است یعنی باید پدر و مادر شخص باید استاد دانشگاه باشند تا بچه همه چیز رو متوجه بشه دوستان لطفا هوش را با حافظه اشتباه نگیریم حافظه را میشه قوی اش کرد اما هوش رو  نمیدونم ایا مویز بخورم و یا ورزش کنم دردی دوا میشه


سلام

هوش رو از طریق مطالعه، ورزش، تحصیلات میشه افزایش داد.

کنکور هم فقط تلاش و پشتکاره همین.

موفق باشی

----------


## Saeed744

> دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار    حالا سوالم اینه چجوری بچه ها  سر کلاس درس رو یاد میگیرند و نیز ایا هوش ارثی است یعنی باید پدر و مادر شخص باید استاد دانشگاه باشند تا بچه همه چیز رو متوجه بشه دوستان لطفا هوش را با حافظه اشتباه نگیریم حافظه را میشه قوی اش کرد اما هوش رو  نمیدونم ایا مویز بخورم و یا ورزش کنم دردی دوا میشه


خودت میخونی چی؟ متوجه میشی؟

----------


## asalshah

_سلام RAKHSH@ عزیز
اول اینکه تو بهترینم باشی خیلیا هستن میخوان عزت نفس تورو خدشه دارش کنن پس اگه حتی یک نفرم تورو باهوش نمیدونه سعی کن انقدر قوی باشی که اولا نظر بقیه برات مهم نباشه در ثانی خودت رو فارغ از غرور بهترین بدونی
حالا باهوش بودن معناهای متفاوتی داره تو مثلا به کسی که درس ها رو خوب میفهمه میگی باهوش!ولی از نگاه من باهوش کسیه که بتونه برای هر مشکل یه راهکار داشته باشه و این تعریف برای هر شخصی متفاوته....پس هوش رو برای خودت درست تعریف کن
پس شما باهوش هستی از نظر من چون دنبال راه حلی!
پاسخ من به شما اینه که برای یادگیری بهتر و عمیق تر سر کلاس سعی کن یه مرور روی مطالب درسی داشته باشی یه مرور سطحی...موقع کلاس سعی کن حضور ذهن داشته باشی و گوش بدی...چیزی هم ننویس فقط سعی کن یاد بگیری اولش شاید مشکل باشه ولی بعدش موفق میشی بعد کلاس هم تکلیف و تست های همون بخش رو کار کن اینجور مغزت در حال تکراره...
بنظرم رمز موفقیت تکرار مداوم و درسته!
این به کنار!
در مورد موروثی بودن هوش...من تخصص اینو ندارم قطع به یقین بگم هوش موروثی نیست ولی هوش قطعا دلیلش ژن خوب هم نیست!
میشناسم خیلیارو که تمام فامیلشون پزشکن ولی خودش 8 ساله کنکور میده آخرشم رفت ارمنستان که پزشکی بخونه! اصلا به این چیزا توجه نکن 
خب راجع به سوال آخرت....تو  خیلی از منابع گفتن موییز خوبه ناشتا خورده بشه یا ورزش ذهن انجام بدین یا فلان دعا رو بخونید...
ببین عزیزم همه اینا تو رو قرار نیست برسونن به صندلی دانشگاه قراره بهت کمک کنن بله همه اینا موثره و قطعا ت رو کمک میکنه در این شکی نیست ولی تو هم باید قدمی برداری تا کمکت کنن...مثلا از این به بعد به گذشتت فکر نکن و بگو که قراره تمام معادلات رو به هم بزنی یه آدم فوق العاده شجاع مهربون قوی و با اراده باشی....به خدا توکل کن دوست من به سرچشمه که وصل شی آرامش درونیت که حاکم شد تصمیم درست میگیری و به امید خدا بر تمام موانع پیروزی....شب خوش یا علی_

----------


## eli_j_p

> منم مثل شمام یا شاید هم بدتر از شمام 
> هیچ وقت نتونستم دوچرخه و اسکیت یاد بگیرم به خاطر همین توسط بچه ها  زیاد مسخره میشدم  تو ده سالگی  مسخرم میکردن و می گفتن مثل بچه هایی حرف میزنم که تازه شروع کردن به حرف زدن . 
>  تا جایی که یادم میاد اغلب نمیتونستم سر کلاس درس یاد بگیرم حتی با پیش خوانی .چند دقیقه ی اول یه چیزایی متوجه میشدم اما بعد  گیج میشدم واصلا نمیفهمیدم چی دارن میگن مثل این بود که توپایی رو سمتم پرت میکنن و من نمیتونستم بگیرمشون یه مدتی سعی کردم هرطور شده تو کلاس درسا رو یاد بگیرم اما  اعصابم خرد میشد و درنهایت بیخیال میشدم حتی جزوه ی درست حسابی هم نمینوشتم و  میومدم تو خونه با کتابای کمک آموزشی یاد میگرفتم   
> سوم ابتدایی بودم که همه ی دانش آموزا سر کلاس جدول ضرب رو یاد می گرفتن و بعدش امتحان میدادن  اما من انگار تو رویا بودم زمانی متوجه میشدم  بچه ها جدول ضربو حفظ کردن و امتحان هم دادن  که معلم ازم برگه ای رو که توش باید جواب مینوشتم رو میخواست  اون موقع بود که میزدم زیر گریه  چون اصلا برگه ای در کار نبود همیشه وسایلمو گم می کردم یعنی سالی نبو که من جامدادی ، دفتر یا کتابمو گم نکنم   
>  تا پیش دانشگاهی اغلب نمیدونستم که امتحان  دارم یا باید تکلیفمو بنویسم  تو زنگ تفریح  درسمو  میخوندم و امتحان میدادم تو پیش دانشگاهی دیگه  مثل قبل مدرسه نمیرفتیم   اغلب کلاسا لغو میشدن   منم ازشون خبر نداشتم و مثل خنگولا پامیشدم میرفتم مدرسه 
> امسال سومین کنکورم بود و بازم خرابش کردم 
>  در ضمن تو پیدا کردن دوست هم خنگم و در حال حاظر هیچ دوستی ندارم  
> درسته اغلب احساس خنگ بودن می کنم و خیلی از کارایی که بقیه به راحتی انجام میدن  رو  نمیتونم انجام بدم  (مثل رانندگی ، دوچرخه سواری و...)اما کارایی رو بلدم که بقیه معمولا به سختی انجامشون میدن  یا باید زحمت زیادی بکشن تا یاد بگیرنشون ( مثل برنامه نویسی یا  کارایی که نیاز به خلاقیت داره  )  
> برا همین نمیتونم  با اطمینان بگم باهوشم یا نه 
> ...


اخ! چقدر خالصانه و صادقانه خودتون رو توصیف کردین. اینایی که نوشتین نشونه کم هوش بودنتون نیست، نشونه مهربونی تونه!

----------


## WickedSick

نه
سوال بعد.

----------


## God_of_war

باز از این تاپیکا زدن هیشکی هوشش کم نیس مهم عمل کردنه که به جای همین الان . میگیم فردا صبح .هیچوقتم شروع نمیشه

----------


## amureza

همین که انقدر باهوشی که فهمیدی کم هوشی خودش یعنی از نود درصد مردممون باهوشتری .

----------


## milad475

> دوستان من هوشم پایینه به خاطر این که از  بچگی  تا الان یک مطلب رو چند بار میپرسیدم  تا متوجه شم  من سر کلاس همیشه تمرکزم به تخته بود  ولی هر چه  سعی  میکردم یاد بگیرم نمیشد از معلم دو بار میپرسیدم وقتی متوجه نمیشدم دیگه جواب سوالم را  نمیدادند  من   چون درس ها را نمیفهمید م  حفظ میکردم به صورت طوطی وار    حالا سوالم اینه چجوری بچه ها  سر کلاس درس رو یاد میگیرند و نیز ایا هوش ارثی است یعنی باید پدر و مادر شخص باید استاد دانشگاه باشند تا بچه همه چیز رو متوجه بشه دوستان لطفا هوش را با حافظه اشتباه نگیریم حافظه را میشه قوی اش کرد اما هوش رو  نمیدونم ایا مویز بخورم و یا ورزش کنم دردی دوا میشه


اری رخش جان. حتمن مویز بخور... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Black Swan

۱٪ نبوغ
۹۹٪ تلاش.

ی بالانسی هست بین اینا .. هرکدوم بیشتر باشه کمبود اون یکی رو جبران میکنه
کسی ک گیراییش پایین تره زمان و تلاش بیشتری لازم داره واسه درک یه مطلب..
در هر صورت میشه جبرانش کرد

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> اخ! چقدر خالصانه و صادقانه خودتون رو توصیف کردین. اینایی که نوشتین نشونه کم هوش بودنتون نیست، نشونه مهربونی تونه!


 آخه چه ربطی به مهربونی داره  ؟

----------


## Dexter99

استاد دانشگاه چه کشکیه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Parsaff

(هوش)qiکه ثابته نمیشه تغیرش داد ارثیه ولی حافظه رو با همین مویزو... میشه بهبودش داد در کنکور هم میشه با تلاش زیاد رشته های خوبی رو قبول شد نیاز به هوش انچنانی نداره رتبه های برترم کلی تست زدن و تمرین و تکرار کردن اگه کسی واقعا نابغست اگه مرده بدون تست زدن با تراوشات ذهنی و کشفیات سر جلسه خودش بره سوالای کنکور رو جواب بده نه با چند هزارتا تست

----------


## mahdi_artur

> (هوش)qiکه ثابته نمیشه تغیرش داد ارثیه ولی حافظه رو با همین مویزو... میشه بهبودش داد در کنکور هم میشه با تلاش زیاد رشته های خوبی رو قبول شد نیاز به هوش انچنانی نداره رتبه های برترم کلی تست زدن و تمرین و تکرار کردن اگه کسی واقعا نابغست اگه مرده بدون تست زدن با تراوشات ذهنی و کشفیات سر جلسه خودش بره سوالای کنکور رو جواب بده نه با چند هزارتا تست


به نظر من نابغه شمایید چون الان (ساعت 5:30صبح) بیدار شدید و میخواهید درس بخونید! در هر حرفه ای نابغه کسی است که عملکرد بهتری داشته باشد و کسی عملکرد بهتری خواهد داشت که تلاش بیشتری داشته باشد.

----------


## liaa

> خیلی سخته که تو این سن هوشتون بره بالا _ولی شدنیه-------_مویز خوبه ولی مواظب باشید دیابت نگیرید و این ک ورزش هوازی (حالا اگه هوا آلودس با ماسک) واسه رشد مغز عالیه-----محققا میگن شما تا n سالگی هم میتونید سلول ها ی جید مغزی داشته باشید----در وقت استراحت   (مثلا صبح زود یا شب قبل از خواب) معما ها ی ریاضی حل کنید (اکثرا هندسش خوب چون سواد زیادی نمیخواد و بیشترش ابتکاریه) ---معما ی هوشی خوبه-----تست هوش همه چیز رو نمیگه-----------فقط تمرین practice makes perfect  اینا شعار نیس واقعیه-------اینایی م که نمیپرسن اصلا درس براشون مهم نیس---تو کلاس ما به جرءت میگم 9 درصد سر کلاس به زور میفمیدن------(*اونا که نمیان به شما بگن چن دور با چن تا کتاب تستا رو دوره کردن    ظاهر زندگی دیگران رو با باطن زندگی خوتون مقایسه نکنید-----(این برداشت که شما از خودت داری که بر اساس واقعیت نیس بهت القا شد!)*


دوست عزیز.. شرمنده ..فقط خواستم بگم.. ورزش هوازی الزاما در هوای آزاد انجام نمیشه.
https://www.chetor.com/35142-%D9%88%...C%D8%B3%D8%AA/

----------


## SHINER

تاپیک رو نخوندم من باب عنوان میگم :
هوش پایین نمیدونم ولی با هوش متوسط و متوسط یع خورده ب پایین زیاد دیدع ام

----------


## safwan.m

تا جایی ک اطلاع دارم پشتکار میخاستاااااااا :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ash

فکر کنم بیشتر دانش اموزا سر کلاس چیز زیادی  یاد نگیرن!
از جمله خودم به جز رباضی و فیزیک اونم فقط ببینم چی به چیه .به چیز دیگه توجه نمیکنم یجورایی تو دنیای خودمم:/
به نظرم اعتماد به نفست کمه ،هوش رو همه دارن شاید کلیشه ای باشه ولی به نظرم درسته 
من خودم فرقی نداره نتایجم خوب باشه یا بد همیشه خودمو باهوش تر از بقیه میدونم  اگه به این میگن مغرور بودن همه باید مغرور باشن

----------


## mohi.goli

> اقاي براتي تو كامتي گفته بود هوش مهمتر از تلاشه


...

----------


## high.target

_آره میشه
درضمن اگه کسی یر کلاس چیزی و نمیفهمه دلیل بر کم هوشیش نیست
خیلی دلایل داره مثلا یکیش یاد نگرفته خوب گوش بده حواسش به درس نیست
من ی وقتایی اینقدر تو بهر درس ام خودکارم میافته میپرم بالا
شایدم دبیرش نتونسته مطلبو بفهمونه به شاگردش قانون مادربزرگ نیوتون.....
ولی میشه میشه میشه اینو بهتون قول میدم قولــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ_

----------


## Ebrahim999

> ...


از زیر اوار کامنت پیدا کردید؟
اشکال نداره
شما قبول شو و به اقای براتی ثابت کن اشتباه کرده

----------


## mohi.goli

> از زیر اوار کامنت پیدا کردید؟
> اشکال نداره
> شما قبول شو و به اقای براتی ثابت کن اشتباه کرده


اولا من این تاپیکو تازه دیدم داشتم کامنتاشو میخوندم ک بعد از خوندن کامنت شما جاخوردم و براتون یه ریپلای بلند بالا زده بودم ک از گفتنش پشیمون شدم ولی خلاصش این بود ک درست نیست انگیزه بچه هارو خراب کنید شما ک این راهو رفتین بهتره ب کسایی ک دارن این راهو میرن کمک کنید نه برعکس حالا اگه کمک نمیکنید لاقل ازونور نباشه اقداماتتون ... باتچکر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> اولا من این تاپیکو تازه دیدم داشتم کامنتاشو میخوندم ک بعد از خوندن کامنت شما جاخوردم و براتون یه ریپلای بلند بالا زده بودم ک از گفتنش پشیمون شدم ولی خلاصش این بود ک درست نیست انگیزه بچه هارو خراب کنید شما ک این راهو رفتین بهتره ب کسایی ک دارن این راهو میرن کمک کنید نه برعکس حالا اگه کمک نمیکنید لاقل ازونور نباشه اقداماتتون ... باتچکر


به من چه ربطي داره
بعد كنكور نفر اول تجربي همچين حرفي زد من فقط نقل كردم
بريد يقه براتي رو بگيريد كه همچين نظري داره
من خودم به شخصي بنظرم تلاش خيلي مهمتره

----------


## saj8jad

“من هوش خوبی ندارم، فقط روی مشکلات زمان زیادی میگذارم”
پروفسور آلبرت اینشتاین

*پ.ن :* نمیگم هوش مهم نیست، هست، ولی تلاش و پشتکار از همه چیز مهم تره به طوری که هوش در مقابل پشتکار و تلاش مضاعف شما، شوخی بی مزه ای بیش نیست

----------


## Ebrahim999

> “من هوش خوبی ندارم، فقط روی مشکلات زمان زیادی میگذارم”
> پروفسور آلبرت اینشتاین
> 
> *پ.ن :* نمیگم هوش مهم نیست، هست، ولی تلاش و پشتکار از همه چیز مهم تره به طوری که هوش در مقابل پشتکار و تلاش مضاعف شما، شوخی بی مزه ای بیش نیست


بله كاملا حق با شماست
مثالش هم كسايي هست كه سال هاي اول قبول نشدند اما با ادامه تلاش در سال سوم يا چهارم قبول شدند

----------

